# Vehicle Wheels Question



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Just curious, but I was wondering if you guys glue the wheels on your vehicles or leave them free wheeling. Myself, I usually build for dioramas, where the wheels are glued down, so glue them in place. It's now a habit, so even when I build a vehicle of any type (military or civilian) I glue the wheels so they don't roll. I asked my friend Bill what he does, and he said that the floors are so un-level in his workroom that vehicles would always be rolling off the shelves, so he glues 'em as well.

So, the question is, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

No matter if my model is a ground vehicle or an aircraft I glue the wheels to the axle, one big advantage to gluing the wheels in place is I can carve and sand a flat spot to the bottom of the wheel where it makes contact with the ground to represent the model having some weight to it. Not too many full size machines have perfectly round wheels when at rest on the ground. 
On another well known modeling forum from time to time I see a few perfectly built models that look very realistic except the wheels are totally round and gives away any sense of realism.

Agentsmith


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

I always glue the wheels in place, and model a slight (and appropriate) flat spot where the tire meets the surface.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I usually glue them, at least once the model is finished. Sometimes its handy to be able to turn a wheel for various reasons (hide a mold plug on a tire, etc.) Otherwise rolling models just roll around and get broken or people think they are push toys.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

But...if you glue wheels you can't "drive" them across your modeling bench while you go "Vrrrroooooommm, vrrrroooooommm!" :lol:

But seriously, I glue mine as well. First, because it makes it easier to hide imperfections on the wheels and/or tires. Second, and more importantly, because I live in California where we have earthquakes; if the wheels and tires don't roll, it lessens the chances that the model will get launched off of the shelf during the minor ones.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> But...if you glue wheels you can't "drive" them across your modeling bench while you go "Vrrrroooooommm, vrrrroooooommm!" :lol:


Never stopped me...:thumbsup:


----------

